# Bobcats draft discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We get bumped from 2nd to 4th, which seems typical for us. Every year we have the most or second most ping pong balls and we never even stay in the top 3. We need front line help, but there's not any of great note available and we'll probably take the best available player. I'd guess that might be Oladipo, but there's not much way to guess who goes ahead of us this year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think there's a solid chance that Cho takes Anthony Bennett as something of a stretch four, or at the very least a big who can hit a jumper, after painting himself into a corner with the Biyombo/MKG pairing. It's either that or whoever's left from Mclemore/Oladipo, which would probably spell the end of Hendersons' time with the club.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If Noel/McLemore are the semi-consensus top 2, then pick 3 can be made from players in the 3-10 range. I think Charlotte will consider Len, Oladipo, Muhammad, Porter, MCW, Bennett, and Zeller. 

Personally, if I were Charlotte, my top 4 would be Oladipo, Len, Bennett, and MCW in no particular order. Bennett would actually be fairly interesting considering the Bobcats lack scoring and they're the only team besides Orlando and maybe Portland where he could see some legitimate tweener Forward minutes.


----------

